# vintage halloween music



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

I was just on the general forum and added a pic to the " pix of you dressed up when you were a kid" thread, and it got me thinking about Halloween back then. Does anyone here remember a Halloween cassette that had a pipe organ at the beginning and then random sound effects. I would love to hear it again. I know the description is pretty vague. I do recall that the tape was black and the label was orange "draculas castle" seems to stand out in my mind for some reason. 

thanks


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

I totally remember that black and orange cassette tape. The one i had featured cats hissing and witches laughing. There was also some organ music as well. Im actually surprised that there hasnt been a whole lot more Halloween music released since then. Good memories!!!


----------



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

OHHHH I FOUND IT!!!! and theres a free download http://monstermasks.blogspot.com/2010/10/horror-sounds-of-night.html


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I wasn't all that interested in the music, but that's a really cool site! Thanks for the link mikie!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for the download share. I actually have this tape still right now, and I still love it. Some of the old classic Halloween tapes and lps from the 70's are still some of my all time favorite stuff. I remember going into my bedroom and turning out the lights and listening to all the old scary tapes and imagining if I was in the situation trying to escape. Alot of great old memories. I have been collecting Halloween music for many many years and I have alot. Every year I check for any new Halloween music and buy up anything new that I find.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for the link 
It's awesome!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow, I had that tape too!

Anyone remember the "Monster Hits" CDs Wal-Mart used to carry? They had things like "The Purple People Eater" and "Frankenstein" and "Tubular Bells." I loved those when I was a kid!


----------

